# Canon Powershot Sx30 Is



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, I've got what I think is a relativity decent camera for my modest budget - Canon PowerShot SX30 IS

I use it for holidays and motorbike photos, but my macro shots are not up to scratch!

I'm getting better macro with a beatup compact, which doesn't seem right.

So does anyone know best settings, or advice on a good macro camera sub Â£100.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

This is interesting. I too would like to know best settings, etc.

I've got the SX40, and am experiencing the same. I cannot get a decent macro shot.

Like you, I'm using an old compact for butterfly, plant etc shots.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob, I've done a bit of digging and have found a couple of threads that are model specific, but should of help to you too.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=983838

And

http://digital-photography-school.com/forum/canon-digital-cameras/174778-macro-setting-canon-powershot-sx30is-help.html


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks, there is some useful advice in those posts, especially regarding the manual focus and no zoom.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

When you say you can't get a good shot, what do you mean? Can you post examples of pictures?

A compact like the PowerShot has some tremendous advantages in macro due to the smaller sensor, but the basics are still important!

- lighting

- sturdy tripod

- macro mode selected

- proper settings on the camera to achieve the "look" you want (if you need to know more about this, pick up a copy of "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Petersen)


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

~tc~

The problem is getting it to focus properly in macro mode. I think I've been using the zoom and that could be the problem. The other thing that didn't occor to me was to use manual focus (doh!) :wallbash:


----------

